# Hard Labor Creek Success!!!



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 5, 2009)

I really enjoyed this hunt.  Got to scout it out a couple of weeks ago and forgot how much I enjoy meandering through the woods with a map and GPS looking for good sign.  Found a real nice spot almost 1.5 miles in.  It produced some nice deer.  I took the 3-point at 6:45 and the 9-point at 8:20.  They aged him at 4.5 years, weighed 155 lbs field dressed, and had a 16 3/4" spread.  These public land hunts haven't let me down yet.  









































(thanks to Ricky and David my Father-in-law and Brother-in-law for coming over to help skin em out!  It's a tradition when one of us shoots a trophy.)


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats to you!  You mind giving the general vacinity of where you were in?

I guess they did away with the got to shoot a doe before you take a buck rule.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats and love the pics.

Robert


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 5, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Congrats to you!  You mind giving the general vacinity of where you were in?
> 
> I guess they did away with the got to shoot a doe before you take a buck rule.



That is for the first hunt day only.  




Congrats on some public land deer!


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats on some public land deer! 

 X2


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice mass on that one!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful buck! Looks like a very successful hunt too  I would love to get drawn for that hunt next year


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Nov 5, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice Deer, nice rack..Yes it was a nice hunt..Dnr were very helpful..Met some fellow GONers..I got 2   8 pointers on the hunt. one with 16 inch spread aged at 6.5 years. see avatar.
David


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 6, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> That is for the first hunt day only.



That is right....sure seems like moving the dates really helped in getting the deer this year.

Last year, I was a part of the hunt and there were only something like 30-40 deer taken and 2 hogs.  Anybody know what the numbers were this year?

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 6, 2009)

must be nice just to get picked!!      congrats nice deer


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 6, 2009)

This year they were enforcing a 2 deer bag limit.  Because of this they dropped the doe before a buck rule.  They told us at the meeting we could take two bucks both days of the hunt.  "If it's brown it's down" to quote the head ranger at HLCSP.


----------



## Steven Farr (Nov 6, 2009)

gumpster34 said:


> must be nice just to get picked!!      congrats nice deer



I hear ya Gump.  Been putting in since day one and have never got drawn.  Congrats on the fine deer.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 6, 2009)

Steven Farr said:


> I hear ya Gump.  Been putting in since day one and have never got drawn.  Congrats on the fine deer.



I was the same until this year.  What gets me is that there were a couple of people at the meeting that had been there at least once already.  One of the park employees said there was one guy that had been there to hunt every year the hunt has been offered.  They weren't sure if he was there this year but even if he wasn't that means that he got picked three years in a row.  What's up with that???


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 6, 2009)

duckndeerhuntinRN said:


> Nice Deer, nice rack..Yes it was a nice hunt..Dnr were very helpful..Met some fellow GONers..I got 2   8 pointers on the hunt. one with 16 inch spread aged at 6.5 years. see avatar.
> David



Nice deer yourself duckndeerhuntinRN!  I don't recall seeing you but you probably saw me get to the meeting almost ten minutes late.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 6, 2009)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> I was the same until this year.  What gets me is that there were a couple of people at the meeting that had been there at least once already.  One of the park employees said there was one guy that had been there to hunt every year the hunt has been offered.  They weren't sure if he was there this year but even if he wasn't that means that he got picked three years in a row.  What's up with that???



From my understanding, up until last year, there were no priority points building for state park hunts, so it didn't matter how many times you applied, it wouldn't give you any preference or better chance at getting drawn for the next hunt... Starting this year, I do believe they are giving a priority point and it will increase your odds of getting drawn for next year. If I am wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 6, 2009)

they started giving priority points last year. i have two now. woo- hoo! maybe, just ,maybe, i'll finally get drawn for the first time next year.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad to see you got them out. Me and my brother were in the black lifted Tahoe, and talked to you up at the park store. They are nice deer. We ended up w/ 4 does, trigger finger got the best of me.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats.  Couple of fine bucks.

Hoss


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Hunter/Mason, I prob would have done the same if I had seen any does first.  Fortunately these were the first two deer I saw that first morning.  Did y'all get any hogs out of the swamp like you were talking about?


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 9, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if I should get an email confirmation after submitting a GON Truck Buck entry online?  If I log in I can see my entry for Morgan Co. 2009 season.  But I haven't received an email.  This is my first submission and I know that I'll need to get the rack scored but I'm not sure what the time line is or where to go when it's time.  I know it'll take a while for the rack to dry out.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is a link to the rules:

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=127

You should be able to find some answers in there somewhere  Good luck!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hogs*

We didn't but one of the guys huntin near us went a couple hundred yards below where we were set up, and sat on the ground @ 4:00 and @ 4:30 he killed about 180lb boar.



DelphicSharpShot said:


> Thanks Hunter/Mason, I prob would have done the same if I had seen any does first.  Fortunately these were the first two deer I saw that first morning.  Did y'all get any hogs out of the swamp like you were talking about?


----------



## jasonC (Nov 13, 2009)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> This year they were enforcing a 2 deer bag limit.  Because of this they dropped the doe before a buck rule.  They told us at the meeting we could take two bucks both days of the hunt.  "If it's brown it's down" to quote the head ranger at HLCSP.



Man...that sucks... I let a good 8 pt walk the year I was there...before I got a doe.    There are some nice places over there to hunt.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 13, 2009)

It was a great place to hunt and to hike.  When I came across the area I took these two from I had already marked several other places in my GPS as stand locations.  There were so many good hunting locations I thought it would be difficult to pick one until I came into the last area I decided to check out, the best natural funnel I've ever seen.  And both of came right to me b/c of it.


----------

